# I`m awake because there's a mouse in the house !



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Well it`s nearly 1am ! & i`m supose to be catching up on sleep but i`m not because Dude went mental....!

I woke up to constant flapping ! Thinking night freight I got up to turn another light on (he already had light from the fishtank so was pretty lit up already) and saw why! There was a mouse ! 
A mouse ! There is a mouse in my house ! 
I vacume every day! But still a mouse is there !it must be eating seeds stuck in the fabric seed "catcher / guard" or from bottom of cage. 
Ewwwwwwwwww. I hate mice!

So what do you guys do or recogmend to get rid of already exsisting mouse and deter any other mice from visiting ! I was just thinking set up a mouse trap close to the cage for tomorrow night but I have to go buy some then. & will have to remember to de-activate it in the morning when dude comes out ! But hoping there's an alertnative.



YUCK ! A MOUSE ! ... lol


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Anytime I have had mice in the past 30 years (once in the house 5-6 times in the garage), I just put out a whack (a good 10-15 of them) of standard mousetraps baited with peanut butter....usually cleans them out in a day or two. Live traps are bird-safe...you may want to try one of those.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah sounds good. Hoping because I haven't seen droppings or any mice before that its only the one or not to many of them... ! Now that its winter though I guess naturally they are seeking warm places and now that its been raining for a few days they even more so looking for food and warmth.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Sheesh, I hate to tell you this, but as a veteran of the mouse wars I can tell you, if you SAW one, you have a dozen and they're making more babies all the time. Now me, I don't mind them that much if they don't chew things up, and we generally try to just use live traps and carry their little mousie butts outside and let them go, but this winter they just got all out of hand and we had to get mean, so we got poison in bird-and-dog-proof containers and stuck them here and there behind the desk and the couch and places we knew they hang out. The problem with that is, of course, they die and then they smell bad and you have to go looking for their little bodies, or worse yet (from my point of view) they stagger into the middle of the floor when they're sick from the poison, and you have to be confronted with the fact that you poisoned the poor little things, and take them outside to finish dying cold and alone. I keep empty coffee cans and things around to put the dying ones into with a soft washcloth to snuggle into and wait until they're dead to dispose of their bodies. 

The main thing you have to do is find where they're coming in at, and get aluminum foil and stuff the hole absolutely full of foil to keep them from coming and going. That means the ones already inside have to be eradicated, but no new ones can come in. Look around your baseboards, and behind things in dark corners, in closets, behind furniture, any outside walls. If you have anything you don't disturb often -- the closet where you keep out of season clothes, corners where you tend to stack stuff and leave it, etc., empty it and peer around and see if you find droppings or a hole. They like places like that especially. 

At night, take Dude's food out and seal it in something -- I use coffee cans for that, too, put the food in the can and put the lid on it -- and take out his water dish and empty it. He doesn't have to eat overnight, and you can put it all back first thing in the morning (just don't forget!). Change the paper just before bed to get rid of any spilled food, too. Mice LOVE bird food. They will get into his cage, and I don't care how closely the bars are spaced, it won't stop them, to get his food, and if he's afraid of them, he'll freak if he sees one. The mice seem to like my budgies' food more than the parrots' and luckily, the budgies aren't afraid of them. I keep a live trap right next to the budgies' cage and I catch some that way, but not all of them. Our problem is we live a block from a grain processing plant, and there are no houses but ours between us and the plant, and that place is overrun with mice.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I had two this window, I got the covered traps, put peanut butter in them, and within two days, both were death and out in the trash. I would for sure put one by where you saw the mouse. I thought the same about having babies, but there were no others just those two. I think if you keep refilling them with peanut butter and putting them out, if you don't see anymore for a week or so you probably got any you had.


----------



## Elysahbeth (Mar 29, 2010)

Coles sells a mouse trap thats fully covered, its a mini maze type contraption, you put bait in wind it to set in and then it'll spring closed once the mouse is inside. I cant remember the brand but thats probably a good option for you especially if your worried about little dude stepping on a normal mouse trap and BONUS you dont have to see a messy mouse. I get mice here in winter too, they love our garage but some have come inside from behind the heater it's pretty funny thinking back on it we ended up almost tearing the house apart trying to catch this one very very sneaky mouse. We got him in the end =D


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could get a cat, mice will stay away from area’s they can smell predators, I have two cats and they don’t go for the tiels, they are not flighty enough to attract my cats attention like a small bird, or could you borrow a cat short term, and keep dude closed in a different room when you are not about, and keep him in your bedroom at night, while the cat plays with the mice, lol

Jenny


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahaha I have a cat ! Clearly he doesn't chase mice. Actually he doesn't chase anything ! He eats and sleeps and cuddles. Yep that's about all he does .

I`ll look in coles for that trap. It sounds good ! I forgot to buy traps today. But I have 1 ! Haahahaha. I`ll set the 1 tonight and see what happens. :-S . Yuck mice. Still grossed out by it all.
I think they might be coming out of the cold but next door has a huge aviary behind my house pretty much. Bet its a good food supply for them so probably always been around but just not in my house that I know of ! Till now !


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your cat is a letting the cat population down, lol really calling himself a cat lol, my two would go mad if they had the opportunity to get a mouse that was in the house, I did on one occasion hear noises that sounded like scratching in the wall, my cat was on the bed at the time, his eyes went wide ears full alert and following the sound, I thought oh crap there is something in the walls, but I have never heard it again.

And Nala my girl cat she is a skilled hunter, when we was in our last rental property she brought in a rat it was dead but still warm among a long list of things she would bring home daily, the rat was the biggest thing which surprised me because she isn’t a large cat.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Nope not a hunter my cat. And for a young cat (4yrs about) you'd think he would like hunting. But nahhh he's just a big warm cushion..lol. No hunting for him he has better things to do like lay in the sun or get cuddles.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Siobhan is right! Look all around your house to see where they are coming in from! Even search the places where you think it'd be impossible for them to come in through! If you say you think they're coming from your next door neighbors aviary, more will find their way into your house the same way the first one did.

A few years back, my house had a really bad mouse problem. We were trapping like 3-5 mice every day for about a week. My parents couldn't figure out where the heck they were coming in from, but I could. I found a hole in the counter right where the dishwasher was inserted. I showed it to my parents, but they didn't believe me. They assumed the hole was too small for a mouse. In the mean time, the mice were wreaking havoc on the pantry. Food was spilled everywhere, spoiling from being open, and there were mouse droppings on all the shelves. Luckily, the dishwasher happened to break down that same week. My dad had to take it out of the counter in order to fix it. And guess what? When he took it out, he found a big hole chewed in the floor with mouse droppings all around it 

As soon as that hole was covered, the mice stopped coming in xD


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok. So trashed my house trying to find a hole .... some areas I couldn't check like behind some cabnits and oven. But didn't find anything where I could check. Im guessing they just walk straight in under the front foot. There's a big gap between the door and floor so easy to walk under if you was a mouse !

Anyways.... caught 1 mouse on night 1 just with standard mouse traps. Got some plastic snap traps that are just like a giant clip so you don't have to touch the mouse or front part at all to remove mice. (Thought its cheaper than throwing normal mice traps away because I don't want to touch down that side) anyways night 2 I caught 1 mouse again. 1st night looked like a female with her little mousy nipples and possibly pregant with her fat belly. 2nd night was deff a male with his well how can I put it nice....nuts....lol

And didn't get anything last night...and I purposly didn't vacume last night around the cage to see if any thrown around seeds went missing. (Nope all was still there in the morning) so vacumed tonight set all 4 traps and we will see if anything tonight....

But dude hasn't freaked out again since that night. So all is going good so far.


----------

